# HMS Lancashire



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have been asked to building a model of HMS Lancashire I believe she was a repair/troop ship during the 2nd WW. I have found 4 photos but would appreicate any information.
Thanks 
PJG.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Bibby Line owned the Laancashire, and you can see her here;

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/25420/title/lancashire/cat/520

She was originally a four-master but, her mainmast was taken down, to allow her wartime AA armament, on the bridge wings, a 360 deg. field of fire.


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Many thanks I found a lot more, but it looks as if its not going to happen.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

PJG1412 said:


> Many thanks I found a lot more, but it looks as if its not going to happen.



Hopefully not for unpleasant reasons. I am in the closing stages of completing a Liberty ship model, in post-war livery, but I can't get around to putting the final touches to it. I started it so many years ago and, have built a couple of other models during that time.

Anyway, press on regardless, as was once said.


----------

